# Out Now: Orchestral Essentials 1.1 - free 2.5 GB update for all registered OE users!



## ProjectSAM (Mar 10, 2014)

*We're excited to release a major free update to Orchestral Essentials. Orchestral Essentials 1.1 adds 2.5 GB (1.2 GB in Kontakt's compressed NCW format!) of new content for all registered Orchestral Essentials users.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVx0WwLKe5k (WATCH THE YOUTUBE OVERVIEW VIDEO)

*NEW CONTENT AND CHANGES IN 1.1*

- Celli + Basses real legato in octaves (stage mic, 2 layers)
- Full Choir Aahs (stage mic, 2 layers)
- Brass Staccato Mutes (stage mic)
- Flute and Piccolo Octave Runs (close mic, major/mior, up/down)
- New World Percussion drums kit (previously unreleased percussion samples!)
- Tubular Bells (close mic)
- 8 New Multis
- New Full Orchestra instrument
- Various programming fixes
- Graphical interface tweaks

IMPORTANT: This update requires version 5.3 of Kontakt or Kontakt Player! You cannot load Orchestral Essentials 1.1 in earlier versions of Kontakt.

To download this free update, please visit your ProjectSAM account and verify that your copy of Orchestral Essentials has been registered. If it is, then you will find the update package waiting for you in the latest version of the ProjectSAM Downloader.

Enjoy!


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Mar 10, 2014)

Very nice! Thanks really much!


----------



## bbunker (Mar 10, 2014)

Downloading now. I'm actually pretty excited; every one of the new features looks pretty darn tasty.

Rock on, Project Sam!


----------



## TuomasP (Mar 10, 2014)

Cool! OE is my bread and butter tool, great to see update for it 
just realised haven't visited ProjectSAM website for ages :D time for password recovery...


----------



## The Darris (Mar 10, 2014)

For anyone using Windows 7 64-bit. I had a error occur saying the updater was missing the 'QT platform plugin, 'windows'." I have re-downloaded the updater twice so it seems it the updater is missing some important data for windows based platforms. If you are getting this, send in a ticket. I have already done so but thought I would quickly hit the forums in case others are having the same error. Hopefully ProjectSam can get this fixed soon. I am looking forward to checking out the new content.


----------



## Martin K (Mar 10, 2014)

The Darris @ Tue Mar 11 said:


> For anyone using Windows 7 64-bit. I had a error occur saying the updater was missing the 'QT platform plugin, 'windows'." I have re-downloaded the updater twice so it seems it the updater is missing some important data for windows based platforms. If you are getting this, send in a ticket. I have already done so but thought I would quickly hit the forums in case others are having the same error. Hopefully ProjectSam can get this fixed soon. I am looking forward to checking out the new content.


I had the same (Win 7 64-bit). I just copied everything from the Orchestral Essentials Updater/Data folder into where my OE is installed. 
I did backup my old instruments and multis just in case, but it works like a dream 

best,
Martin


----------



## The Darris (Mar 10, 2014)

Sweet, I didn't even think to check to see if the actual instruments and samples were unpacked. Cool. Thanks for letting me know. Also, I just got this email from ProjectSam with directions on how to bypass that error:

1. Make sure Kontakt is not running.
2. Go into the Data folder that is inside the update package
3. Here you will find the actual Kontakt files that have to go into the Orchestral Essentials Library folder:
- All folders and files except for SAMPLES should replace the existing versions in your Orchestral Essentials Library folder. So choose to overwrite.
- The SAMPLES folder only contains the additional content, so it should not replace your existing SAMPLES folder. Instead, copy the files that are inside the SAMPLES folder and add them to the existing SAMPLES folder in your Orchestral Essentials Library folder.
3. Now restart Kontakt.


----------



## TuomasP (Mar 10, 2014)

The Darris @ Mon Mar 10 said:


> For anyone using Windows 7 64-bit. I had a error occur saying the updater was missing the 'QT platform plugin, 'windows'." I have re-downloaded the updater twice so it seems it the updater is missing some important data for windows based platforms. If you are getting this, send in a ticket. I have already done so but thought I would quickly hit the forums in case others are having the same error. Hopefully ProjectSam can get this fixed soon. I am looking forward to checking out the new content.



yeah got same error and went with manual drag'n'drop route


----------



## ProjectSAM (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi all,

The "Qt" error has been fixed. If you run into it, please download the update package once more. You can request an additional download from your SAM account.

Or, indeed, get the OE files from the Data folder inside the package manually, as The Darris already suggested. Just make sure you don't overwrite your existing Samples folder, but append it instead.

The SAM Team


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 10, 2014)

For some reason I can't get the downloader to work. When I click on the .vbs file it just throws up an error window that means absolutely nothing to me.

Mind you... I'm having one of _those_ days where nothing seems to be working properly. It's Monday isn't it? Sigh.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Mar 10, 2014)

@TheUnfinished: Did you already un-zip it before clicking?


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 10, 2014)

I cannot even see any updates because my account says it's already at ver 1.1. I haven't downloaded it yet. Sent in a support ticket to PS. The weird thing is that this morning it was viewable on my account but since I was at work I couldn't download (wrong computer and platform- work computer is Windows, music computer at home is Mac). Bummer. Was looking forward to this at the end of the day


----------



## doctornine (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm now on my second attempt at downloading...... first try the downloader simply ground to a shuddering halt at 34%.

:(


----------



## Danielo (Mar 10, 2014)

doctornine @ Mon Mar 10 said:


> I'm now on my second attempt at downloading...... first try the downloader simply ground to a shuddering halt at 34%.
> 
> :(



Same here - got to 70% this morning then it just stopped. Tried to restart uploader and now its just crashing instead of resuming - my account shows that I downloaded the update :cry: 

Hope they get things worked out as I am looking forward to the update!


----------



## doctornine (Mar 10, 2014)

Downloaded.

Installed.

Impressed.

o-[][]-o


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 10, 2014)

sure rub it in


----------



## playz123 (Mar 10, 2014)

Many thanks to everyone at Project Sam. Downloaded and installed this morning without a hitch on my Mac Pro. This update was unexpected, so quite a pleasant surprise. Thank you for continuing to support and update your products. Cheers.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 11, 2014)

Montisquirrel @ Mon Mar 10 said:


> @TheUnfinished: Did you already un-zip it before clicking?


Er, no. :oops:


----------



## Montisquirrel (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank You ProjectSAM for this free huge update. I just started to play around with the new content. Sounds wonderful!


----------



## ProjectSAM (Mar 22, 2014)

Just a friendly reminder-bump for those who didn't update their Orchestral Essentials to the new version 1.1 yet.

We also uploaded a step-by-step installation video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTiq5CGaTlY

OS X users: what we forgot to mention in our initial post is that Kontakt 5.3 and Kontakt Player 5.3 require OS X 10.7. This means OS X 10.6 users first need to upgrade their OS in order to use Orchestral Essentials 1.1.

The SAM Team


----------



## wst3 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey SAM team - I LOVE the update! All the new content is cool, but that celli & bass patch is the best.

I'm sure you had no intention of luring me towards Symphobia, but you have. I was on the fence, a couple fences actually - the whole ensemble vs individual parts and of course competing approaches.

I'll still build a complete library of individual instruments for the level of control that it provides, but I now know that the ensemble approach can do a whole lot more than I ever expected!

I just love this library! Thanks for an unexpected bonus!!


----------



## ProjectSAM (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you very much, Bill!


----------

